# Unusual Haunts



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

On Hauntcast I heard Revenant talking about a Haunt ideal based on the classic Universal Monsters that would be done entirely in black and white. This got me thinking about other ideals that I might not want to try but I sure would like to see. My unusual Haunt ideal is a Haunt based on the Mexican "*Day of the Dead" * "Dia De Los Muertos" with lots of skeleton in that style. And sugar skulls for the kids.

Please post your ideas.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Lol, that was my Haunt! the trail of terror at SCREAMS Halloween park. I have a few pics...









and a small album of them here...
http://www.pbase.com/bobfloyd/tot08

It was a ton of fun to do, I rotate my theme every five years so I get to do it again in three years! All the pics you see are color pics of black and white characters and sets.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I rotate through five themes one a year. *Realm of the beast* is up for interpretation last year it was werewolves in a German forest, then *MAze of the Minotaur* (that is this year), then *Frozen with Fear *(yeti haunt- set in the himilayan mountains), *Silver Screen Screams* (black and white year), and finally *The infestation* (an all bug themed haunt). Thats my weird five, there is never a haunt like mine near me...or possibly anywhere. Im proud of that.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You have FIVE themes!!?? You must have STORAGE! (jealous)


----------



## tattman98 (Jun 29, 2011)

I have storage to,it's all in the garage rafters. It does get kind of interesting to explain to yard sale customers during the off months, why there are dead bodies in the rafters. EVEN MORE FUN FOR THE KIDDIES. They still won't go in there they know to much.


----------

